# Rena XP3 noise....



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

I just cleaned out my XP3 cause it was making trickling water noises, so I thought there was a blockage or something. I cleand it all up and it still seems to be doing it. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Are you injecting CO2 into the canister? I have no noise from mine.


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

I have no noise from my xp2 at all. Shine a flashlight at the canister and see if there is air in it. There might be a leak in it?


----------



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

I dont inject co2 into it, and I think there is a leak... but from who knows where.


----------



## Buckeye_Robert (Mar 12, 2005)

if the hose has any extra slack or horizontal pull on it it can pull air in the in / out o rings 
try lifting the hose that is coming out of the filter more vertical and try pushing lightly the hose manifold down on the filter head this worked for me


----------



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

I have no slack what so ever. I really dont know where its coming from. I am going to try and prime my filter again.


----------



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

I just let the filter run itself for a while, and now its gone. THanks for your replies


----------

